# Bolens Seat Covers



## guest2

There is a guy selling black seat covers for Bolens tubeframes such as the G series had on ebay. I have seen these on there for some time now. They are made from automotive grade vinyl and have the cushion attached. 

I sent the seller an email during the week asking him if he thought about making them in red. He aggreed! So for around $35 + S&H you can now get either red or black. The stiching and piping appears as original except the molded in rectangles on the seat and back area are missing. Overall they look good from what I've seen and I think are a great deal for the price. I had been thinking of bringing one of seats to an upolstery shop to see what they could do. I'm pretty sure they would've charged more. Anyway, I ordered one in red during the week and will give a better review and more pics when it arrives. Now I can take the originals and store them while enjoying the tractors w/o worrying about adding any cracks or tears to the seats. 

Here's the link to the ebay auctions
http://search.ebay.com/bolens-seat-covers_W0QQsojsZ1QQfromZR40


----------



## ken8562000

I bought one of the black seat covers .. it fit my 1250 seat pan and it looks great..

I may have to get a red one now ... black does look out of place a bit


----------



## guest2

Ken
Thanks! Glad to hear they fit well. Like I told Kevin, the guy selling them, if they're nice I'll take at least 4 and maybe an extra 1 or 2.


----------



## Greg

One of the downsides to owning so many tractors....ya gotta buy 4 - 5 seat covers...:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2

Greg

Not really a downside! Most of the original seat covers I have are in pretty good shape. Paying $35 to be able to store the originals while enjoying the tractors with covers that simulate the originals seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows...

I know exactly how you feel. I wish I could find a close match to
the 1886 seat. Mine is the original and is still in good shape.
I would love to save it and use a "Close Match" for everyday use.
It's the only Bolens tractor I have with it's original seat !!!


----------



## Greg

Sixer,

I was only poking a little fun at you guys that have a gazillion wonderful toys....I'm jealous


----------



## guest2

Greg
I wasn't offended! Taking a step back, I do see your point!


----------



## Greg

One of these days I'll post a pic of my JD 140 H3 seat with all the duct tape on it...:dazed: :dazed: :furious: :furious:


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *One of these days I'll post a pic of my JD 140 H3 seat with all the duct tape on it...:dazed: :dazed: :furious: :furious: *


Careful of the duct tape. It can wrinkle and pinch your bottom! Then you too will have rosy cheeks!  

Mark


----------



## Gillie

*1886 Seat Cover*

I wonder, if he is buying them from someone, having someone make them, of making them himself? Guess I should go ask. There may be a situation here that he could get, or make covers for other models, if he had the deminsions or an old seat pan to use as a pattern. Now theres an idea that is worth hatching.
I find out,if I can, and post it.

Gillie:idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## guest2

Gillie
He's making them from what I understand.


----------



## aguysmiley

I had seen those black seatcovers on ebay and thought it would be nice if he sold red ones. It never occured to me to email him and ask about it. Thanks sixchows.


----------



## guest2

Ken
Yeah, it only took me about 6 months to ask!:lmao:


----------



## peachfuzz

I bought a red one for the 1050 I just completed restoring - it looks and fits great, and is very comfortable. I am 100% satisfied with it - highly recommend this guy to those who wish to replace the pan seat cushion.

>pf<


----------



## guest2

pf
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Gillie

*1886 seat covers*

:tractorsm



Kevin, the guy selling/making the seat covers has asked for either a picture of the seat, which I sent him, or an old seat pan to use for a pattern. So, even though I sent the pictures, dies anyone have an old seat pan they would be willing to send him to use as a pattern? outta here 


Gillie


----------



## guest2

Here's a shot of the cover juast after being installed. It should flatten out when the temps rise.


----------



## guest2

I also used door edge molding around the edge of the metal seat pan before installing the cover. As anyone with one of these tractors knows, the pan actually cuts through the seat cover over time.


----------



## aguysmiley

That corner molding looks like a great idea. Do those covers come with padding?


----------



## guest2

Ken
Yes they come with padding. It's really a good deal for $35. They fit nice, are well stitched, and reinfoced well where the tie back cord runs through. I plan on ordering about 3-4 more! Got a little side tracked by a few must haves on ebay but these are definately next on the list.


----------



## aguysmiley

I wonder if someone sent this guy a good original cover for a pattern, if he would be willing to make original replacements. 
Don't take me wrong. I think the ones he's making look good, and sound like they are made well. Using them while preserving your originals makes a lot of sense. But for guys like me who don't have any originals that are any good it would be nice to have an authentic looking cover. I'd be willing to pay more and I'm sure the extra detail would require a higher selling price. Maybe he could sell both styles.


----------



## guest2

I know I would buy 4-5 of those too! The only thing different in the original covers is the rectangular pattern. The original pattern is I guess, heat stamped? I think someone could stitch the pattern easy enough but that still wouldn't be exact.

I have an orignal that I could make a pattern from, but the idea of sending it to someone doesn't sit too well. This is why I never dropped mine off at an upholstery shop. I was afraid the original would either get taken apart for measurments or tossed in the garbage.


----------



## aguysmiley

Good point. If I had a good original, I wouldn't be to eager to send it away either. Oh well, I'm a long way from being ready for them anyways. The one tractor I have running right now has the old metal "curved to fit yer butt" seat.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *sixchows...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I wish I could find a close match to
> the 1886 seat. Mine is the original and is still in good shape.
> I would love to save it and use a "Close Match" for everyday use.
> It's the only Bolens tractor I have with it's original seat !!! *


My 66 bolens 850 has the original seat but the vinyl is pretty well shot and a saucer size chunk of the foam padding is gone.
The original seat on the 67 850 I bought last june is in great shape.


----------

